# Hi-cap 1911, least expensive



## bro2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello everyone. I had my hands on a Para 1445 at a local shop here, love it! $895 is alot for me at the time is there any other 1911 hi-caps that are cheaper? Thanks. P.S. This will be my first 1911.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

bro2 said:


> Hello everyone. I had my hands on a Para 1445 at a local shop here, love it! $895 is alot for me at the time is there any other 1911 hi-caps that are cheaper? Thanks. P.S. This will be my first 1911.


I shot one of those little beauties and I'll tell ya this. They are sweet! I went and ordered a single stack. Put it on layaway!

Para PCX745R


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Hello, I probably have $500 in my Para 14. I traded a S&W M63, that I never shot, for an original Para 14 frame kit. The slide is a WWII GI with adjustable sights and a Storm Lake Barrel. My Para is a great range/house gun. This is what I ended up with. Regards, Richard


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Richard,
Nice pop gun!:smt023


----------



## SAV (Mar 8, 2007)

*S&W Rebates*

Quickly check out S&W!! All 1911's have a $100 rebate, until the end of the month. Two years ago I got a 1911Sc (commander sized, 4.25" bbl) for $750.

Good luck.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've seen Springfield hi-caps for under $500. They look like Paras. They take Para mags. Don't know why they are so cheap. The ones I saw had the useless GI sights, which would need to be replaced.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The Springfield GI micro is definitely a sweet looking 3-incher. I love my Nite Hawg...before tax it was $783, but it came with Trijicon night sights, which retail for $100 or so. I would've gotten them anyway, so really the gun was $683, plus $100 for night sights I would've gotten along with it.


----------

